

Idea of the day - CPU heated external keyboards - tcarnell

So its winter. Its cold. My external USB keyboard is cold and its not very comfortable...<p>SIMPLE! Adapt the keyboard cable to have an extra insulated copper cable attached and use the computer CPU heat to warm up the keyboard!<p>Actually, computers could have an external 'heat pipe' socket, so that a 'standard' insulated copper cable could be plugged in to heat keyboards or even desks etc. When pluggin in, the computer will only use the fan if the cable cooling is not sufficient.
======
mooism2
Won't work with wireless keyboards.

Turn your PC around so that the fan is blowing at your fingers.

This idea might actually make sense for laptops, when used on the go in
draughty locations.

But your real problem is that your office is too cold. It needs better
heating/insulation, or it needs to heat up quicker in the morning. Messing
with a desktop keyboard is using the wrong tool for the job.

~~~
tcarnell
Yeah, you're probably right! Good thing I didn't call the patent lawyers just
yet!

